# SX 40 question.



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hello.
I tried the SX 40, (302) in Twofold Bay at Eden yesterday and picked up 8 Flatties close into the shore in 10 feet of water.
The other rod had a Berkley 3'' minnow in pumpkinseed and outfished the SX 40 two to one.
I was slowly trolling most of the time but found it difficult to see how deep the SX 40 was diving.
How deep do they go?
Can they be weighted so as to dive deeper when in deeper water targeting Flathead?
Do they work better casting and retrieving?


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Maybe a few split shots up the line to weigh it down a little, Gatsey.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

John, I think their depth is more like 1-1.5m. And split shot or a carolina rig won't affect their action at all. The weight on the carolina rig will kick up sand and attract the lizards too. 10ft is at least a metre too deep for an unweighted sx40. You did well catching some fish on it.

Never tried trolling stickbaits. What weight did you use? What conditions were you trolling in?


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Peril, perhaps the depth of water varied from 10 to 6 feet as the wind and swell were pushing me around quickly. PS) Need a sounder on the yak next to see water depth. :lol: It was around an 18 knot breeze and sunny day.
I was actually trolling Berkley Minnow grubs 3'', on a medium weight jig head. I headed out early in the morning into much deeper water, around 30 feet with an SX 40 in toe and picked up two small tailor but discovered all the fish were only 30 metres out from shore.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Hey knot-too-fast, ever thought of trying a downrigger to get them SX 40's deeper?

When I troll mine, I only troll them close to the bank in water no deeper than 2 or so metres but averaging 1 and a half metres. I get right in close.  If I decide to try deeper waters I swap to something that dives deeper. And I always drag an SP along on my other rod, and ensure that the jig head is heavy enough for the SP to be bouncing off the bottom.

Chris


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hey Fishtales the downrigger is something I need to explore for the yak.
The list of essentials is increasing now.

Downrigger.
Sounder.
2 hp or leccy outboard.

My wife tells me that if I buy one more thing for the kayak, she's going to leave me.......... I,m sure gonna miss her. :wink:


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

I agree with Peril, it seems the SX40's swim at around 1 metre and the 48's around 2metres. What depth do you guys think is best for lizards??



Chris


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Within 1/2 metre of the bottom and preferably with the lure bumping the bottom every few meters.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc+AOj0AADvfgAASUOfMAjAiXEo/7/+gMAEGVoiniRpp6JlGEGmQ00ZDJkIp6T9U9QAmAAIZMTE0wanlAU0NNqGgAAGjTIEImchOLDPHbpdDvfEOfoGHTMvyz5MZP0JgR7VtOMYDI2eQ3uFBeqWVmqkZYX5SA4XdX3VX2LBZAhXKrwpnyvmBVqB8goDi0YA/m8DODTua0LgkWCGsnLuLUC5x5SA/JCUaA6T/VafbXQ680GxCFuMY6h4xVSLEAQQy1+JgNAxv1qJQYT8NSOEsNGqyWSO4pI7mbAIUIQI20FPQRJRpOIIse58cI0QsvRfknGZnHpc1gbckDODau+yLxKJ+CVsTmTgsIGTwMjRgqgCWNFLXHIYaTogJvymQ4RIU0qaA3+LuSKcKEhnwB0eg


----------

